

List of must-read books for startups and entrepreneurs - michalu
http://www.fortunepick.com/blog-article/a-list-of-must-read-books-for-startups-and-entrepreneurs

======
davidw
Hrm. I don't know. Some of these books are good, but there's definitely some
fluff there too.

And... ultimately, I think it's better to get out there and do stuff rather
than read about it.

~~~
leejw00t354
I'm dyslexic, I hate reading. I've always taken the attitude of 'just do it'
and 'learn from mistakes' but a couple of weeks ago I decide I will start
reading at least a book a month.

After reading the Lean Startup I feel like I've learnt more about building
Startups than what I have reading various startup related articles on HN all
year.

I'm sure this isn't the case with all books but I wouldn't agree that it's
better just to go out there and try to do stuff you don't really understand.
You'll probably just be wasting your time in most cases.

------
nodemaker
There are some good books in there, but a lot of them are pretty trashy!

In any case no-one should read that many books about entrepreneurship. Free
time IMO in much better spent in reading fiction or history.

